# Exporting a car from the UK



## Searider

I've got a car which I am particularly fond of and wondered if anyone could give me an idea what it would cost to export it to NZ please? Further, what would I need to do to register it and make it fit for use, once there?

Thanks in advance for all replies. 

Paul


----------



## anski

Searider said:


> I've got a car which I am particularly fond of and wondered if anyone could give me an idea what it would cost to export it to NZ please? Further, what would I need to do to register it and make it fit for use, once there?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all replies.
> 
> Paul


'

Hi Paul,

Here are 2 links with advice that should help & also if you do a search you will find this topic has been discussed before on this forum.

We shipped a car from Spain (Valencia) to Auckland in 2001 & at the time the container was US$2,000 & various shipping costs were extra & because the car was only 9 months old we had to pay NZ$2,000 GST (Goods & Services Tax) all up it cost us NZ$6,000.
Was it worth it? Yes- because we bought the car at a excellent price in Spain & then we had the use of a brand new car there for 9 months.

It still cost us significantly less than the same car was in NZ at the time. Drawback was it was a LHD, & now they have changed the rules & you can only import LHD's if over 20 years old, of special interest or you convert them to RHD.

Cars are not expensive in New Zealand & unless you are really attached to your car etc I would say sell it & buy in NZ, much less hassle. Also bear in mind different countries suit different cars, furniture etc.

Example: I drove a sports car in Australia & NZ but I found a 4WD more suitable to the roads & conditions when I lived in Cyprus.


Guide to importing a vehicle | NZ Transport Agency

Importing cars into New Zealand: permanent importation - AA New Zealand


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> '
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> Here are 2 links with advice that should help & also if you do a search you will find this topic has been discussed before on this forum.
> 
> We shipped a car from Spain (Valencia) to Auckland in 2001 & at the time the container was US$2,000 & various shipping costs were extra & because the car was only 9 months old we had to pay NZ$2,000 GST (Goods & Services Tax) all up it cost us NZ$6,000.
> Was it worth it? Yes- because we bought the car at a excellent price in Spain & then we had the use of a brand new car there for 9 months.
> 
> It still cost us significantly less than the same car was in NZ at the time. Drawback was it was a LHD, & now they have changed the rules & you can only import LHD's if over 20 years old, of special interest or you convert them to RHD.
> 
> Cars are not expensive in New Zealand & unless you are really attached to your car etc I would say sell it & buy in NZ, much less hassle. Also bear in mind different countries suit different cars, furniture etc.
> 
> Example: I drove a sports car in Australia & NZ but I found a 4WD more suitable to the roads & conditions when I lived in Cyprus.
> 
> 
> Guide to importing a vehicle | NZ Transport Agency
> 
> Importing cars into New Zealand: permanent importation - AA New Zealand


It's worth saying here that some people are saying that cars _are_ expensive - but I'll back Ann up and say we haven't found them overly so. We tend to buy second-hand, and have paid about $16k for a 1 year old Honda Jazz when we arrived, $5,700 for a 1998 MGF sports car and $9,500 for a 1998 Pajero 4WD. i.e. $31k for _three_ cars! And that also sums up what Ann is saying about the right car for the job! Jazz for the practical run to the supermarket, MGF for the lovely sunny days and open roads, and 4WD when we want to explore the gravel back-roads. 

In most towns there will be second hand car dealers - get any car checked out by the AA before buying it. Then there's Trade Me Motors - Used cars, new cars, motorbikes, boats and more for sale on trademe.co.nz . Or if you're in Auckland, try Ellerslie Racecourse Car Sales every Sunday morning (where anyone can take their car to sell it).


----------



## Searider

Thank you both for the very useful replies. I was half considering the export route because with the exchange rate down to $2 to the £1 cars didn't seem all that cheap anymore, [is anything at the moment!]and most seem to have quite high Kms, and it was just something to take into consideration. In all probability I won't pursue the idea, but it is always worth asking those that have done it first, what the pros and cons are.

On a slightly different note TC, I note your interest in MGs andf that there is a thriving MG club. I have had a succesion of MGs over the years, culminating in an 1953 MG TD2 which after 30 years of ownership I sold a few years ago, when I got fed up with going so slowly in style. I now go faster in style with a Caterham [nee Lotus] Seven, which I built from a kit about 5 years ago, and I have already experienced both the great roads and the wrath of the law when I was last out there, so maybe no fast car will take temptation away from me.

Paul.


----------



## topcat83

Searider said:


> Thank you both for the very useful replies. I was half considering the export route because with the exchange rate down to $2 to the £1 cars didn't seem all that cheap anymore, [is anything at the moment!]and most seem to have quite high Kms, and it was just something to take into consideration. In all probability I won't pursue the idea, but it is always worth asking those that have done it first, what the pros and cons are.
> 
> On a slightly different note TC, I note your interest in MGs andf that there is a thriving MG club. I have had a succesion of MGs over the years, culminating in an 1953 MG TD2 which after 30 years of ownership I sold a few years ago, when I got fed up with going so slowly in style. I now go faster in style with a Caterham [nee Lotus] Seven, which I built from a kit about 5 years ago, and I have already experienced both the great roads and the wrath of the law when I was last out there, so maybe no fast car will take temptation away from me.
> 
> Paul.


Ah - fast cars. That brings me to another warning; although NZ has some wonderful long, sweeping tarmacked roads, the national maximum speed limit is 100km ph. When most Brits come over, they find this extremely slooooow..... and most get at least one speeding ticket in the first year. I have now got into the habit of taking things slower, and enjoying the scenery more. ANd when i went back to the UK last year everyone was overtaking me!


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

We are considering taking our 1.4 petrol Roland Garros (convertible 205), 21 years old. Are there many of them out there? If so, would it be easy to get parts? Would it be worth taking it? It was only a £650 car on the road and in quite good condition for it's age, I will be sad if I will have to leave it behind. HELP!!!:confused2:


----------



## topcat83

dawnclaremaddox said:


> We are considering taking our 1.4 petrol Roland Garros (convertible 205), 21 years old. Are there many of them out there? If so, would it be easy to get parts? Would it be worth taking it? It was only a £650 car on the road and in quite good condition for it's age, I will be sad if I will have to leave it behind. HELP!!!:confused2:


I've never heard of one of those! Sounds like you need to contact PEUGEOT Car Club - they might be able to help.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

topcat83 said:


> I've never heard of one of those! Sounds like you need to contact PEUGEOT Car Club - they might be able to help.



Thanks very much Topcat, looked at the website and I will be contacting them for more info.


----------

